# shrimp die off :(



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

So i cant seem to keep shrimp to save my life.I bout 8 OEBT from someone . other than the came in vary small like under a 1/4 inch they looked vary helthy.They did good for about a weak then one by one they started to drop off (mite have 2 or 3 left but not sure).So the other day i was at the LFS and picked up 3 blue pearls and one of them dropped off a few days later .I dripped both batches of shrimp for about 2.5 to 3 hrs.I do have another tank with RCS and they are doing fine but are more hardy that other shrimp

now to the tank

tank-7.9 gal EBI

temp-75f

filter-zoomed 511

light-26w CFL

PH-6.8

Ammonia-0

nitrite-0

nitrate-0

GH-6

KH-0-1

Is there anything I am missing or doing wrong pleas help


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Bump...anyone?


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

i cant believe no one has any incite on this


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

You're not giving us much to go on here. Nothing in the params you list looks out of order, but there are many possibilities.

How are you testing? Liquid drops or strips? Is there an expiration date on the test kit? How long has the tank been set up? What is your water change schedule? What is your substrate? Plants? Are the shrimp disappearing or found dead? Could they get sucked into the filter? Has the tank they are in, the substrate or the plants ever been treated with copper containing meds? Can you post a pic of the tank?


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Jun 20, 2007)

If the tank is properly cycled the nitrates can not be zero, something is out of whack with your water or your test kit.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Gordon C. Snelling said:


> If the tank is properly cycled the nitrates can not be zero, something is out of whack with your water or your test kit.


He's right coz mine is well cycled and Nitrate is 10 PPM in CRS Tank 
20 PPM in Sakura tank. I check with strip tests n double check with API test tubes
I see a difference with PH,KH,GH but u can trust the Nitrate n Nitrite reading on test strips.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmm, in my tanks with (too) many floating plants I often have zero nitrates. It's a problem for the other plants, but not for the fish and shrimp. But for all we know he is taking a sample to Petdumb and they are using outdated strips and telling him the water is fine. Still, his shrimp are dying and something is causing it. So I wait for more info.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

The tank is 2+months old and i use API liquid tester.Its a Fluval EBI so i used the substrate that came with it
for plants i have a bunch of Taiwan moss,L.Repens and a Lotus
All the shrimp dead and found on the bottom of the tank.
here is a shot of the tank not a vary good one but a shot nun the less 

I have added sum mini X-Miss moss sins that shot


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks like a great place for shrimp. All I can think of is either copper or another toxin in substrate/decorations or some type of parasite. Can your cherries survive in this tank?


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Have not tried yet as I do not won't to condemn any of my bugs to death

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

You might want to read up on planaria and hydra and closely examine your tank for their presence. I would remove the driftwood and perform massive water changes, say 50% per day for a week. If everything in the tank was purchased new, you would know if it had been subjected to a copper containing medication or other toxin, if not, all bets are off. If you have carbon in your filter, replace it at least monthly - old carbon can cause more problems than it solves. 

Trial and error can be fast, easy and cheap, but only if you guess right the first time. Again, nothing you have said jumps out as a problem, so I think you have to eliminate or isolate anything that is a possibility. Sorry about your shrimp, I hope you can solve this and have a great tank.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

tested for coper to day and got zilch...so i tossed a shrimp im there to test things out and see what happens


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Maybe your shrimp are at their enpoint. Most aquarium shrimp in the trade only live on avergae about a year. Do you know how old your shrimp were when you got them?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

They were young juvies, from me. About a month+ old.
All of mine are still alive, so there were no issues on my side.

Where is that piece of wood from? Did you soak it before putting it in your tank? I notice some of the moss you have is dying off in the right hand corner.

-Gordon


----------



## Zero22120 (May 30, 2011)

Try using a tank over 10 gallons. I gear it makes a world of difference. If something goes wrong it takes more to effect the entire tank. Also put some driftwood in there. It'll buffer you ph levels. Both of those should help keep you stable in case your test just isn't showing you something correctly.


----------



## dclangford3 (Jun 1, 2011)

In a tank this small it is hard to keep water parameters in check, but from what you posted it looks like everything is alright. Like other members have posted it is hard to believe your nitrates are zero. Maybe this has something to do with your shrimp dying off? How many times do you feed a day and what is your water changing schedule (how many times a week, month, etc. and how much 10%, 20%, etc.)? I would get somebody you trust to double check your water with their test kits, maybe yours are off or expired.


----------

